# Trying to find a steel Merckx frame



## jamz50 (Oct 7, 2005)

Where can I find a steel Merckx frameste? I 've noticed a couple of Motorola sets out there on a couple of sights, but none in 54cm. None of my sources within a tri-state area have any hidden away....help!

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## the bull (Jan 16, 2003)

*What about here*

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=1842


Kinda pricey, I would just look for a used one on ebay.


----------



## jamz50 (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks...it is still a better buy than the Motorola frameset, although I think the Motorola frames always looked great. I had not seed the 7/11 replica but the ad was an interesting recap on cycling history. I also remember Hampsten leading the attack on Hinault during the '86 TDF the day Lemond took back his five minute lead!!!!


----------



## the bull (Jan 16, 2003)

*Its slx!*

I thought that was cool.


----------



## Frank121 (May 14, 2002)

*Here's a 53 c-c Merckx on the Serotta Forum*



jamz50 said:


> Where can I find a steel Merckx frameste? I 've noticed a couple of Motorola sets out there on a couple of sights, but none in 54cm. None of my sources within a tri-state area have any hidden away....help!
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12428


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*eBay*

eBay is your best bet for finding steel Merckx frames, as Gita no longer imports many steel bikes. You can special order a Merckx Corsa or MX Leader from Belgium, but it's expensive and takes 4-6 months.

I tried to buy a used steel Merckx for a couple years on eBay and other on-line forums, but finally gave up on bought one of the last remaining steel Corsa .01 frames in stock. Turned out to be a good buy because they quit importing them soon thereafter, and prices for used Merckx on eBay have been climbing. My problem was finding one in my size that wasn't all beat up.

You can sometimes find Merckx frames for sale at www.gvhbikes.com, but they didn't have many in stock the last time I checked. The MX Leaders for sale at competitivecyclist.com are nice but expensive. What's ironic is that it wasn't that hard to find used MX Leader frames for sale on eBay for about $500 a few years ago, but not anymore -- particularly since the new ones are going for up to $2000.


----------



## jamz50 (Oct 7, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> eBay is your best bet for finding steel Merckx frames, as Gita no longer imports many steel bikes. You can special order a Merckx Corsa or MX Leader from Belgium, but it's expensive and takes 4-6 months.
> 
> I tried to buy a used steel Merckx for a couple years on eBay and other on-line forums, but finally gave up on bought one of the last remaining steel Corsa .01 frames in stock. Turned out to be a good buy because they quit importing them soon thereafter, and prices for used Merckx on eBay have been climbing. My problem was finding one in my size that wasn't all beat up.
> 
> You can sometimes find Merckx frames for sale at www.gvhbikes.com, but they didn't have many in stock the last time I checked. The MX Leaders for sale at competitivecyclist.com are nice but expensive. What's ironic is that it wasn't that hard to find used MX Leader frames for sale on eBay for about $500 a few years ago, but not anymore -- particularly since the new ones are going for up to $2000.


I've run into the same problem on eBay...the good ones are never my size. I have been meaning to pickup a Merckx steel frame the past two years but have intensified my search the past six months to no avail. A new MX Leader may not be a bad idea if it looks like the prices on used ones will continue to escalate, although my next one is a keeper. I bought my first Merckx from Dale Brown @ Cycles de'Oro fifteen years ago and sold it a few years back to finance another project...dumb!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*eBay again*

There is a beautiful Merckx list on eBay right, pearl white with red panels. One of the best Merckx color schemes, IMHO. The ad lists it as a size 56, but I suspect it might be a 55. It looks too small for a 56. I sent the owner an email asking for specs, and he said the top tube was 21.5", which would be about 54.5 cm. Size 56 Merckx also have a 56 top tube if measured correctly.

Part of the problem with buying bikes on eBay is that many people don't seem to know how to measure frames correctly. I see bikes listed all of the time that are clearly not the size as posted, if the photos are correct. It's best to send the seller an email asking them to measure the seat, top and head tubes -- specifying center-center measurements (except head tubes).


----------



## jamz50 (Oct 7, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> There is a beautiful Merckx list on eBay right, pearl white with red panels. One of the best Merckx color schemes, IMHO. The ad lists it as a size 56, but I suspect it might be a 55. It looks too small for a 56. I sent the owner an email asking for specs, and he said the top tube was 21.5", which would be about 54.5 cm. Size 56 Merckx also have a 56 top tube if measured correctly.
> 
> Part of the problem with buying bikes on eBay is that many people don't seem to know how to measure frames correctly. I see bikes listed all of the time that are clearly not the size as posted, if the photos are correct. It's best to send the seller an email asking them to measure the seat, top and head tubes -- specifying center-center measurements (except head tubes).


That one does look good....if it doesn't fit one could always put it back on eBay and recover their funds.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*the one that got away*

I had an opportunity to buy a size 57 Merckx Corsa a couple of years ago for about $350, including the original steel fork and a Look carbon fork. It was in excellent shape with a nice paint scheme -- red, yellow and orange. I passed at the time because I was looking for a size 56 and I thought it would be too large for me. As it turns out, I later had a bike fitting and they recommended a size 57, so I had passed up a great opportunity. I still got a good deal on my Corsa .01, which was $900 brand new. But if I ever come across another Merckx for $350 in good shape, I'll snap it up.


----------



## the bull (Jan 16, 2003)

*Actually*

most euro frames where measured center to top.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*actually ...*



the bull said:


> most euro frames where measured center to top.


Merckx frames are sized center-center. ... regardless of what other European manufacturers do.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

*Merckx frames in Belgium*

Don't know if this helps, but here in Belgium there are lots of Merckx frames that aren't that expensive.. Best place online to check them out is:

http://fiets.2dehands.be/markt/fiets/racefiets/?fiets_merk=15

This will automatically call up the Merckx bikes on the site. For example, there's a 56 Leader for 650€.

http://fiets.2dehands.be/markt/fiet...pagnolo.html?fiets_merk=15&per=100&sort=prijs

There's even a Corsa.01 frame and fork for 50 € ...

http://fiets.2dehands.be/markt/fiets/racefiets/10388810-eddy-merckx-frame.html?q=corsa

... and a Leader frame for 275€

http://fiets.2dehands.be/markt/fiets_access/frames/10840296-merckx-mx-leader.html?q=merckx

You have to decipher Flemish (Dutch), but it's mostly pretty straightforward. If anyone needs any info, I could try and help.

I'd love one myself, but they don't quite fit me (TT too long).

B


----------



## the bull (Jan 16, 2003)

*Even back in the*

70's and 80's?

I knew that mercks was cent to cent now, but I thought the older stuff was cent to top.
Anyways, I never knew there was a correct way to measure a bike.
I always thought if there was a number with a cc or ct then you knew what was being measured.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*no correct way to measure*



the bull said:


> 70's and 80's?
> 
> I knew that mercks was cent to cent now, but I thought the older stuff was cent to top.
> Anyways, I never knew there was a correct way to measure a bike.
> I always thought if there was a number with a cc or ct then you knew what was being measured.


For some reason, various manufacturers measure their frames differently. I don't know why they can't be consistent. But Merckx frames -- as far as I know -- have always been sized by the seat tubes measured center-center. Now some sellers on eBay, for example, may list their bikes with center-top measurements, but that is not the way Merckx does it. Colnagos measure from center to top of seat clamp, I believe, and lots of other manufacturers measure center-top, but there are plenty of them that measure the way Merckx does. Whenever I'm considering buying a frame or bike, I always either measure the tubes myself or ask the seller to measure (eg, on-line sales) because of the lack of consistency.


----------



## jamz50 (Oct 7, 2005)

How far back in years can you go on a Merckx and still fit a nine speed cassette?


----------



## Wilierit (Oct 31, 2005)

jamz50 said:


> Where can I find a steel Merckx frameste? I 've noticed a couple of Motorola sets out there on a couple of sights, but none in 54cm. None of my sources within a tri-state area have any hidden away....help!
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


Try redrose imports. The shop that redrose works out of is in Lancaster pa.and is called ERA ski & bike...I was down there about a year ago and they had a Merckx mx leader hangin on the wall which was identical to the frameset I have. Painted in Molteni Orange by the way. These are awsome, awsome bikes. A little heavy but its awsome-ness makes up for that. I got my complete bike with campy chorus 9sp. for $1300 back in 1999 from a friend of a friend who let me make payments every month. It was 5 yrs. old then which makes it a 1994mx leader. Sorry, I'll never part with it. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## Frank121 (May 14, 2002)

*I bought this complete Merckx on eBay yesterday for $355*



jamz50 said:


> Where can I find a steel Merckx frameste? I 've noticed a couple of Motorola sets out there on a couple of sights, but none in 54cm. None of my sources within a tri-state area have any hidden away....help!
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7194664281

In fact, $355 was my only bid and I thought someone would outbid me at the end, but it didn't happen. I thought it would go for more since it was a complete bike and the pics show it to be in such nice condition, but guess folks were looking for something else.


----------



## jamz50 (Oct 7, 2005)

Frank121 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7194664281
> 
> In fact, $355 was my only bid and I thought someone would outbid me at the end, but it didn't happen. I thought it would go for more since it was a complete bike and the pics show it to be in such nice condition, but guess folks were looking for something else.


I was bidding on that one too...let me know if it doesn't work out for you!


----------



## jamz50 (Oct 7, 2005)

Wilierit said:


> Try redrose imports. The shop that redrose works out of is in Lancaster pa.and is called ERA ski & bike...I was down there about a year ago and they had a Merckx mx leader hangin on the wall which was identical to the frameset I have. Painted in Molteni Orange by the way. These are awsome, awsome bikes. A little heavy but its awsome-ness makes up for that. I got my complete bike with campy chorus 9sp. for $1300 back in 1999 from a friend of a friend who let me make payments every month. It was 5 yrs. old then which makes it a 1994mx leader. Sorry, I'll never part with it. Good luck in your quest.


Thanks...what I keep hoping to find is the one hanging on the wall somewhere...but I never get to the real deals on time.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I told a freind about that one*

he didn't act. gonna kill himself over that price


----------



## jamz50 (Oct 7, 2005)

According to a guy I talked to today at Spinners Cycling in Pennsylvania, Merckx is going to continue steel frame production into 2006 with a frameset in the colors of team 7/11. He claims to have some on order...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*already on sites*

but they are Corsas (which are nice and I have one) but certain #'s of us are MXL nuts


----------



## jamz50 (Oct 7, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> but they are Corsas (which are nice and I have one) but certain #'s of us are MXL nuts


So you're hoarding all the Merckx frames....let me have one!!!!!!!!


----------

